# Wife painted my den wall what do y'all think



## carter

I think she did a fine job


----------



## carter

*Another*

All freehand


----------



## chevyman32257

looks good!


----------



## Snackdaddy66

Great job


----------



## MOUNTAINZ2

that would look real good with turkeys there


----------



## carter

I have one at Tim knights I'm expecting to get a call on anytime


----------



## tkyklr1

Looks great!


----------



## NCHillbilly

That looks good-very unique. I like it.


----------



## Pat Tria

That looks fabulous


----------



## lblanton1

Really a FINE JOB!!!  What a talent


----------



## Moonpie1

That's good stuff. I like it.


----------



## Shug

Pretty cool,......Take her out for a spa day for all her hard work


----------



## Old Winchesters

Looks great....


----------



## olcowman

Love it... do you rent her out?


----------



## fish hawk

I'm trying to figure out how you got your own den?Looks good!!!!


----------



## QuackAttack101

Wow. Nice job


----------



## bfriendly

ats coool


----------



## K80

It looks good although, I've seen deer in the treetops...

It'd look better if the heads were lower on the wall however, if kids are in the equation that may not be an option.


----------



## Hoss

She did a good job.  That is a unique look.

Hoss


----------



## carter

She was getting ready to roll over it when I came in ! I was like hold on let's get something's on the wall , turned out great ! Thanks for the comments  , I read each and every one to her !!!


----------



## bowhunterdavid

your wife has a god giving talent , she needs to start up her on business.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

Looks like it's time to change your avatar.


----------



## rebel bruiser

Nice !!!


----------



## Strych9

I'd be keeping one of those glade pine tree scented plug in deals in that room!  Keep it fresh!


----------



## the HEED!

but where is bigfoot?


----------



## the HEED!

man those are some nice bucks


----------



## carter

Thanks , I think they are good deer for candler co .


----------



## RNC

*...*

Your wife did a great job and people get paid good money for work like that ..





Ohoopee Tusker said:


> Looks like it's time to change your avatar.



I agree ....it would look awesome ...


----------



## the HEED!

carter said:


> She was getting ready to roll over it when I came in ! I was like hold on let's get something's on the wall , turned out great ! Thanks for the comments  , I read each and every one to her !!!



thats an artist for ya, their own worst critics


----------



## bigelow

Nice


----------



## pdsniper

very cool nice job


----------



## GunnSmokeer

*Ball's in Your Court*

Wife did  a good job painting the forest.

However, you need to mount those heads lower, or take them down and replace them with some animals you'd expect to find up in trees.  Crows? Possum? Raccoon?

The only time I see deer way up among the branches of pine trees and don't freak out is when I've had way too much to drink. (J/K)


----------



## DA PO LEASE

That's awesome you should put a bigfoot fathead on there


----------



## Geffellz18

Looks great. Im definitely not that patient. Cant stand to paint walls, but usually do atleast a room a year.


----------



## deersled

That is really cool. Be sure to tell her "great job!" Nice bucks also


----------



## bronco611

you should get her to paint your tower and box stands for you. hers will blend in better!!!


----------



## Core Lokt

Looks great as is but i agree with getting the heads lower, maybe adding a hillside, some broom seige and blue skys in the back ground. 

tell her she can paint!


----------



## buckchaser3

that is awesome


----------



## Warrenco

I like it


----------



## Killdee

Thumbs up to the Mrs.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ihunt

That's a cool wife. Doubt she gives you any grief for hunting. I have great wife but she would ever do that.


----------



## rab1951

she did a good job


----------



## _BuckMaster_

Man that looks so GOOD.... AWESOME JOB


----------



## Georgia Hunting woman

Looks like somebody loves you!


----------



## TROUT HOUND

That's pretty cool!


----------

